# Real or fake hurst wheels



## Raptor (Aug 30, 2019)

I don’t know much about hurst wheels but these are on a 65 gto I’m looking at .are they the real deal or reproduction . Maybe someone can help me out 

Thanks


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Here is a link to a very detailed post on OE Hurst Rims;

https://forums.maxperformanceinc.com/forums/showthread.php?t=748138&highlight=HURST+RIM


----------



## Raptor (Aug 30, 2019)

Thanks !


----------

